# Team Leopard-Trek bicycles and jersey



## qatarbhoy

Attractive colour scheme but the jersey's a bit boring IMO, the bicycles look good though.




























https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/story/leopardtrek


----------



## emmed1

*That is so clean*

Am in love with that kit. Must have.


----------



## 32and3cross

Meh the jersey looks like some started designing it and just quit, nice basic idea no finish.


----------



## divest

Its a good design direction for Trek compared to the Shack bikes IMO


----------



## lesper4

shack bike < leopard bike
shack jersey > leopard jersey


----------



## grrrah

The jersey will be filled with sponsors by the spring classics.


----------



## Trevor!

Brilliant simplicity. Those who dislike it will be liking it in no time.


----------



## qatarbhoy

Yeah, you may be right! - but i also agree with grrrah that more sponsors will probably be there shortly.


----------



## Trevor!

Brilliant simplicity. Those who dislike it will be liking it in no time.


----------



## Fignon's Barber

work in progress


----------



## Perico

Apparently black and blue are the official colors of the peloton this year.


----------



## jlandry

Perico said:



> Apparently black and blue are the official colors of the peloton this year.


Black, Blue & Blood-Red were the official colours of the TDF last year.:blush2:


----------



## DigitalIbis

Shimano...not SRAM. Interesting...


----------



## Lou3000

I'm in love. I will order the jersey as soon as it becomes available. And that Trek Leopard paint scheme Madone just became my new dream bike


----------



## Richard

Frank's jersey with the Luxembourg road champion stripes didn't look bad, but the "stock" one......boring.

Do like the bike, though.


----------



## 32and3cross

Actually simply sticking more logos on it will not improve the design it will still look like and upside down Estionian Champions jersey that someone forgot to finish designing.


----------



## tron

Why did they go with "Leopard"? If I were trek i would be a little bothered by the fact that there is another bike brand named Leopard. Couldnt they come up with another animal that was not already a bike brand?


----------



## Creakyknees

is Leopard a placeholder til they get a title sponsor.. like HighRoad did till they found Columbia?


----------



## jhamlin38

Finally, trek has the opportunity to win one of the big Northern spring classics, like LBL, FLanders and Roubaix under Andy and Fabian.
The kit is simple and a bit boring, and unfinished looking. Simple is good, but i like some flair for design, that takes time to start liking. its like a simple rip of of a rapha jersey.


----------



## mmcycle10

They are the team to beat, but this color scheme is not doing it for me at all. The simplicity is fine.


----------



## shomyoface

Maybe I missed it, but no-one has commented on how the team clearly didn't have a major sponsorship, and thus couldn't/wouldn't announce the name until such was secured. Eventually they had to rely on the financial backers, and on Trek for "upping" their commitment for support. Very much like Highroad/Stapleton until Columbia and HTC came on board. The team held out and held out, but even with the names they have on board, couldn't secure sponsorship. Yes, I would imagine some other companies will come on board and fill that stark white space over time, but it is very disappointing that he #1 team cannot secure sponsorship. Not a good commentary for either the state of cycling or the amounts these teams are trying to secure.


----------



## Alaska Mike

jhamlin38 said:


> Finally, trek has the opportunity to win one of the big Northern spring classics, like LBL, Flanders and Roubaix under Andy and Fabian.


Trek had a better than average shot for the win at Roubaix with Big George for several years. George also won a little race called Gent–Wevelgem, as well as Kuurne–Brussels–Kuurne and Three Days of De Panne. From what I can recall, he's been on the podium of all of the Classics at one time or another.

Eki, Devolder, and Hoste also won Three Days of De Panne while riding for Postal/Disco. There's probably some I'm missing.

Who knows? Maybe some day Trek will actually do something in a Classic...


----------



## cydswipe

That will look sharp on the Yellow jersey in July.


----------



## davidka

Alaska Mike said:


> Who knows? Maybe some day Trek will actually do something in a Classic...


Amazing how the bike brands take on a life of their own. It's the riders, not the bikes. Between Leopard Trek and Radio Shack you've got to be liking their chances now, eh?


----------



## stevesbike

more and more teams are starting to look like they ordered from Voler's semi-custom program. Mechanics are going to have a tough time figuring out what team the guy on the side of the road with a flat in black/sky blue kit is on...


----------



## Jwiffle

Don't like the jersey, too boring, and the blue is just isn't the right blue for a jersey.


----------



## jd3

Interesting comment from The Boulder Report.
http://bicycling.com/blogs/boulderreport/2011/01/06/the-leopard-shows-its-spots/


----------



## Dank

Are those the old Astana bikes from a few years ago? Come on, those colors are so boring. Not saying the guys riding those bikes are boring, cause I'm sure a few will be wearing yellow threw out the tour. Just, come on...something different in color.


----------



## qatarbhoy

> Are those the old Astana bikes from a few years ago? Come on, those colors are so boring.


I really like the new bikes, not surprising given that my Trek (yeah!) is in the Astana colours from 2009... If someone punted a Leopard Madone my way I would find room for it in the stable. :thumbsup: 

No doubt when they have the yellow jersey the team will do a black-spotted yellow bike and jersey, just to get the understatement out of their system. 

jd3, thanks for the link - the article looks spot-on (see what I did there?).


----------



## RRRoubaix

As Randy Jackson might say "I'm not feelin' it, dawg".

LOVE the bike- it looks beautiful.
But the kit? Meh.
Simple is good, yes. However- boring is not good.
And no, I won't come to like it- I put up with Cycle Sport yapping about how amazingly awesome the Sky kit was all last year. Nope. Still plain.
Now picture Team Leopard's kit next to Sky's kit... next to Garmin-Cervelo's new kit.
WOW is that going to be a snooze-fest!
(Design-wise, I mean)


----------



## kbwh

I like'em all, but Leopard is the most stylish one. I wish we had club kit like that.


----------



## pianopiano

*(vomit)*

The new Rapha, oops, I mean team Leopard-Trek jerseys are terribly ugly, and snoozingly boring as well. What's with the wimpy, pastel theme anyhow? Yuck. That's the colour scheme that my seventy seven year old mother would want to paint the walls of her tea room with.  

Btw, they should have called themselves 'Team Dandy-Trek', judging from the ridiculously funny Oscar Wilde scarves that they wore for the presentation.


----------



## AvantDale

I like the look. Clean and simple.

The Mercedes logo looks pretty cool on there...just like the Cadillac logos on the Rock Racing stuff.


----------



## erol/frost

That is actually rather elegant, or at least simple.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Interesting article on redkiteprayer about this

http://redkiteprayer.com/?p=4250


----------



## ukbloke

Hmm, it turns out that the OP didn't follow the proper guidelines from TREK. It should be "LEOPARD TREK bicycles and jersey". And if you thought you knew how to say "LEOPARD", think again - the correct pronunciation according to TREK is:



> In spoken communication, please use the appropriate pronunciation: LAY-oh-pard Trek.


Please tell me that Bike Snob NYC is making this sh1t up?


----------



## qatarbhoy

I humbly apologise for my transgression, and will immolate myself on a blazing pyre of Lay O'Pard's Irish National Champ LEOPARD TREK jerseys...  



> Please tell me that Bike Snob NYC is making this sh1t up?


Surely making sh!t up is the M.O. for 99.9% of stuff do with the 'cycling world'... At least the Snob's funny!


----------



## 32and3cross

ukbloke said:


> Hmm, it turns out that the OP didn't follow the proper guidelines from TREK. It should be "LEOPARD TREK bicycles and jersey". And if you thought you knew how to say "LEOPARD", think again - the correct pronunciation according to TREK is:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me that Bike Snob NYC is making this sh1t up?



Not to worry no one will be following the guildlines this season, Both Cyclingnews and Velonews said they weren't doing all caps unless its a acronym for something.


----------



## ukbloke

32and3cross said:


> Not to worry no one will be following the guildlines this season, Both Cyclingnews and Velonews said they weren't doing all caps unless its a acronym for something.


Cool. Hopefully, Phil and Paul will reject the pronunciation too or make fun of it.


----------



## The Weasel

ukbloke said:


> Hmm, it turns out that the OP didn't follow the proper guidelines from TREK. It should be "LEOPARD TREK bicycles and jersey". And if you thought you knew how to say "LEOPARD", think again - the correct pronunciation according to TREK is:
> 
> LEO-oh-pard
> 
> Please tell me that Bike Snob NYC is making this sh1t up?


That's just RAY-oh-tard

Don't like the scarves or jersey. Bike, yes.


----------



## RRRoubaix

ukbloke said:


> Hmm, it turns out that the OP didn't follow the proper guidelines from TREK. It should be "LEOPARD TREK bicycles and jersey". And if you thought you knew how to say "LEOPARD", think again - the correct pronunciation according to TREK is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In spoken communication, please use the appropriate pronunciation: LAY-oh-pard Trek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me that Bike Snob NYC is making this sh1t up?
Click to expand...

Soooo... now that I've heard the inimitable Phil Ligget pronounce it as such, I have a dumb question- is this a common British pronounciation of "leopard"?
i.e. when someone from the UK is narrating a nature documentary is it pronounced "LAY-oh-pard"?


----------



## ukbloke

RRRoubaix said:


> Soooo... now that I've heard the inimitable Phil Ligget pronounce it as such, I have a dumb question- is this a common British pronounciation of "leopard"?
> i.e. when someone from the UK is narrating a nature documentary is it pronounced "LAY-oh-pard"?


No, hell, no, and I can speak with some knowledge on this!

In the TdU commentary, I heard Phil say "Team Leopard" and then say something along the lines of "or Team LAY-oh-pard as the team would prefer us to say."


----------



## LostViking

*Pastel blue is the new Black,*



piano said:


> What's with the wimpy, pastel theme anyhow?


Not sure, but I suspect if you want to find the source of that pastel blue, you need look no further than the flag of Luxembourg. :idea:


----------



## vismitananda

I really like the Trek-Leopard Jersey. Simplicity is the best!


----------



## RRRoubaix

ukbloke said:


> No, hell, no, and I can speak with some knowledge on this!
> In the TdU commentary, I heard Phil say "Team Leopard" and then say something along the lines of "or Team LAY-oh-pard as the team would prefer us to say."


:lol:
Whew, thanks bloke!


----------



## DiegoMontoya

That jersey's simple because they don't have a big official sponsor yet. They'll have a big name on there soon enough.


----------



## JCavilia

ukbloke said:


> No, hell, no, and I can speak with some knowledge on this!
> 
> In the TdU commentary, I heard Phil say "Team Leopard" and then say something along the lines of "or Team LAY-oh-pard as the team would prefer us to say."


That's probably how it's pronounced in Luxembourgish. I can live with that.

Yes, Luxembourgish is a real language.


----------



## LostViking

Both the jersey design and the bike design are cool in my book - I like the simplicity - don't see it as bland at all (and hope the jersey does not become more cluttered) - but to each their own...

If they do secure another major sponsor - one big logo in the white area would not look too horrible.


----------



## qatarbhoy

Here's Daniele Bennati (I think) at the Tour of Qatar. The kit looks great.


----------



## cydswipe

What is the sponsor on the gloves?


----------



## ukbloke

cydswipe said:


> What is the sponsor on the gloves?


That is just the O from LEOPARD. Also known as "this space for rent".


----------



## steelbikerider

Seafood vender that sells Oaktoapuus.


----------



## Creakyknees

close-up - check the mesh on the jersey


----------



## cdhbrad

Makes sense when you are racing in a desert country, even this time of year.


----------



## roadie92

Good looking LUX Champ kit!


----------



## shomyoface

To bad that Luxembourg doesn't like it and have asked Team Leopard Trek to change it making it more pronounced

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/7432/Frank-Schlecks-Luxembourg-champions-jersey-may-have-to-be-redesigned.aspx

I thought the 0 was how many wins they had, and was a bragging thing....it's still ZERO


----------



## wiz525

slight addition with the new sponsor Enovos being added the sleeves and bib shorts. can't really see it here, but it doesn't look much different...

http://twitpic.com/452c26


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO

I love this kit. Very simple and great colors. I will agree that there are a few too many teams with these colors though. The long sleeve version with the black sleeves looks so good!


----------

